# a life without hal

## robak

Hi folks,

i just updated to xorg-server-1.8 and i wanted to completly remove hal. by now everything works fine but i'm missing one little thing, external storage devices (eg pendrives) aren't recognized by thunar anymore. manual mount works. any help for that?

possibly this thread could be a help for all people who want a hal-free system.

----------

## Gusar

Wait for a new Thunar which will use udisks. Or switch to a file manager that already uses udisks (nautilus or the currently hardmasked pcmanfm beta). Or stick with hal. Just because xorg dropped it does not mean hal is suddenly obsolete.

----------

## robak

well, i'm also using nautilus on my netbook but it doesnt work either. udev and device-mapper is running and udisks is installed. if i start "udisks --monitor-detail" and plugin and external drive nothing happens, meaning nautilus is not showing me the device and udisks doesnt recognize it.

besides: the goal is to run a system without hal, whether or not its obsolete

----------

## VoidMage

Are you sure you've got the correct useflags on

packages that automount in Gnome ?

----------

## robak

which use-flag would that be?

```

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.28.4-r2  USE="-beagle -doc -gnome -test -tracker -xmp" 0 kB

```

and im not using gnome, just nautilus. 

here my make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mfpmath=sse -pipe -mssse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="PUEL Q3AEULA skype-eula"

USE="device-mapper policykit xattr X opengl acpi laptop alsa ffmpeg dvd win32codecs firefox jpeg dbus flac lzma nptl nptlonly v4l2 bash-completion nsplugin ruby jack usb mysql mysqli sse sse2 ssse3 mmx -sdl -networkmanager -docs -ipv6 -gnome -kde -xfce -3dnow -3dnowext -hal"

LINGUAS="de"

CHECKREQS_ACTION="error"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ALSA_CARDS=""

FEATURES="nodoc ccache"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse evdev"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700"

CCACHE_DIR="/home/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.supp.name/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

```

----------

## ippo

Hi,

I have similar problem: 

I`m using minimalistic (x86) system with fluxbox + pcmanfm; dbus and hald was started on default, but yesterday I was thinking – “kick hal out of my system!”.

First I`ve deleted hal from default, second – from my sytem and then I`ve rebuild system with new USE flag –hal.

I `ve created a xorg.conf (it works fine: xorg-server, keyboard, mouse, touchpad).

But pcmanfm doesn’t work. I`ve merged rox. I`ve to mount cdrom and pendrive in terminal by command: 

```
mount dev/hdc  /mnt/cdrom
```

 and: 

```
mount –t vfat /dev/sda1  /mnt/pendrive 
```

and both are visable in rox or mc. Ok, I`ll use rox instead pcmanfm, but there is a little problem...

I want mount it automatically by /etc/fstab but it doesn`t work:

```

# <fs>     <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

proc           /proc      proc      defaults   0   0

/dev/hda1      /          ext3      noatime    0   1

/dev/hda2      none       swap      sw         0   0

/dev/hda3      /home      ext3      noatime    0   2

/dev/hdc       /mnt/cdrom udf,iso9660 user,noauto   0   0

#/dev/fd0     /mnt/floppy auto      noauto      0    0

#/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom  auto      noauto,ro,user   0   0

/dev/sda1      /mnt/pendrive vfat   rw,users   0   0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm            /dev/shm    tmpfs        nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

When system is booting I can see:

```
/dev/sda1 doesn`t exist
```

but I can mount cdrom and pendrive in terminal.

Any ideas? (sorry for my English….)

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, boot without your pendrive and post this :

Plug your pendrive and post this :

```

# dmesg | tail

# fdisk -l

```

----------

## ippo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, boot without your pendrive...

 

Ok, I`ve booted without pendrive and plug it after boot (when system was booting it was again message "/dev/sda1 doest exist")

 You can see boot screen here

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Plug your pendrive and post this :

 

```

sudo dmesg | tail

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4026368 512-byte logical blocks: (2.06 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

```

and

```

Dysk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, bajtów: 60011642880

.... There is main harddrive

and:

Dysk /dev/sda: 2061 MB, bajtów: 2061500416

głowic: 2, sektorów/ścieżkę: 63, cylindrów: 31955

Jednostka = cylindrów, czyli 126 * 512 = 64512 bajtów

Identyfikator dysku: 0x008951bf

Urządzenie Rozruch   Początek      Koniec   Bloków   ID  System

/dev/sda1   *           1       31956     2013168    6  FAT16

```

It`s strange, but I can mount cdrom and pendrive in destination folders by rox...

Holly sh.t! Gphoto2 can import photos from camera without hal & without mounting camera...

----------

## d2_racing

Can tou try this :

```

# mkdir /mnt/pen

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/pen

# dmesg | tail

# cd /mnt/pen 

# ls -la

```

It should work.

----------

## ippo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can tou try this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/pen
> ...

 

Yeah, it works, but I want "automatic" mount it by this line in /etc/fstab: 

```
/dev/sda1      /mnt/pen   vfat      rw,users   0   0
```

Unfortunately, while system is booting, -> it fails <-

I don`t know - my /etc/fstab is wrong or something else (f.e. next line "Mounting USB device filesystem usbfs")?

Thanks for help me

Edit:

Ok, I`ve changed line in fstab as follow:

```
/dev/sda1      /mnt/pen   vfat      rw,user,noauto      0    0

```

I`ve mount pen in terminal if I want use it on mc but in rox-filer it works when I click on pen icon (rox mount pendrive).

This solution is satysfying me.

Edit2:

I `ve removed rox and use pcmanfm instead, but version 0.5.2 coz 0.9.7 try mount my storage and create automatically double tabs (according /etc/fstab) but i want only my tabs.  :Sad:   When i want mount cdrom i click [cdrom] in my fluxbox menu 

```
 [exec] (cdrom) {mount /dev/hdc}
```

 and click tab [cdrom] in pcmanfm. There is [umount] in my fluxbox menu.  There is my screenshot

----------

